# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Brons' voor poli oncologie van Isala - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=i0D_QRHWItQJ&imgurl=www.hartvannederla nd.nl/images/web/pics/large/capture27(6).jpg width=80 height=45 alt="" border=1>
Hartvannederland.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*&#39;Brons&#39; voor poli oncologie van Isala*
*Stentor - 7 uur geleden*
ZWOLLE - De poli oncologie van de Isala klinieken heeft in de strijd om de &#39;beste zorgafdeling van het jaar&#39; de derde prijs in de wacht gesleept. De Zwolse zorgafdeling moest medisch kinderdagverblijf ZigZag uit Amsterdam en afdeling de Eik van *...*
&#39;Amsterdams kinderdagverblijf beste zorgafdeling&#39; Trouw
Kinderdagverblijf ZigZag beste zorgafdeling NU.nl
Medical facts - Hartvannederland.nl
*alle 12 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

